# DeRosa Fail



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

I dunno about you folks but I think the 2010 catalogue cover picture is utterly distasteful!

View attachment 179748


Thats my last DeRosa bough right there.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

I wouldn't boycott DeRosa for that idiot's actions. If we boycott every brand of bicycle ever ridden by a doper, we'd have to eliminate every major brand of bike as a potential purchase. My guess is the catalog went to print long before he was busted.


----------



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

Wrong!

The catalog came out in september, the front cover is loose and easily re-printable before it was sent out.


----------



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

Just go and have a look at the wonderfull DiLuca pictures still featured on thier website...

http://www.derosanews.com/


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

All top riders in pro peleton are on "something", the only difference is are they caught or not. Do you really think Contador blew peleton apart riding on milk and biscuits?


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Agreed, the pros dope ok. Doesn't make it right and I'm getting a little more adamant about this topic. I have two kids that are just entering Junior racing. This notion of dope or lose is part of the pros, but I don't have to tolerate this at our home, nor should amateur racing have any tolerance whatsoever. After working with young adults for the last 13 years, I have seen way too many kids as victims of drug abuse. Get really up close with 12-15 year olds that are addicted, or come from homes that meth. use is prevalent. It is like looking death right in the face. DeRosa could do better, and I agree with Fux, lose the promo pics. They don't need to be associated with this in a successful long-term business model. I'd advise them to look into supporting Junior/amateur racing in the United States if they would like to win new customers. It could use the support. They don't need to continue down this path.


----------



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice reply.

The fact that when your kids start in our sport like my oldest has, doping hits home faster.

It may also be true that doping makes for a fun to watch race but if they were all doped up, wouldn`t it be the same as if non of them were?

:idea:


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Shows a lack of class. DeRosa can't exactly claim ignorance here.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

*don't bough one, you will make a big dent in their income*

and I am sure they will fail..... don't bough a Trek dopers used them, don't bough a Colnago ...Rasmussen you know. come on man !!


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Ciclisto, before I frame an argument for you, clarify your comments please. Are you denouncing Fux's plea, or are you with him?


----------



## fux (Apr 25, 2008)

ciclisto said:


> and I am sure they will fail..... don't bough a Trek dopers used them, don't bough a Colnago ...Rasmussen you know. come on man !!


Thats totaly different, how many companies advertised the sport/thier products with a front cover of Rasmussen after he was caught?

Don`t DeRosa know that he cheated? 

Thats like using Kate moss on the cover of Aloholics Anonymous anual magazine...


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I think it become so hard for bike manufacturers to track who is a doper and who isn't that they just don't care anymore. Just about every good rider is involved in some kind of affair.
Merckx, Pantani, Jalabert, Armstrong, Hamilton, Heras, Basso, Di Luca, Ulrich, Petacchi, Landis, Valverde, Rasmussen...
If someone here knows about one, any top pro-tour rider that hasn't been involved in some doping scandal, please let me know, because there isn't any crossing my mind.
Picture of Di Luca won't sell me a new frame, but she sure would sell me few Assos stuff.
If Assos is paying her, than my money just has to go to switzarlend :blush2:


----------



## Mad Season (Sep 10, 2007)

Say, I have to go with Fux here. DeRosa have no exuse for using a cheater promoting theyr catalogue and had plenty time removing the single sheet put as a cover.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

get over yourselves.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

Classic problem here. Dope does kill, while many think its no big deal. Apparently you don't think it does. I am not about to argue with a "keyboard" on this board. As far as getting over ourselves, let me just say I hope it isn't your kid I have to "repair" after they've bought into this godawful merry-go-round. I face this issue every day. This is just a tip of the iceberg, this little DeRosa matter. Fux is welcome to his opinion, and I don't think he was off-base.

and another thing. Smokva, thanks for the pic. Wow.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Di Luca an embarrassment*

Di Luca became an embarrassment to his people in (the province of) Abruzzo after he was caught doping. He should be an embarrassment to De Rosa also.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Except DeRosa paid a small fortune to LPR to ride their bikes hoping for some results - now that they have the result they get another unwaned result - dilema!

Let's put it differently if you had/have a DeRosa or a LPR Jersey or Campagnolo groupset would you throw it away coz of what Di Luca did? I suspect you wouldn't so don't expect DeRosa to throw away their moment of glory - besides it was DiLuca that cheated not DeRosa ... on the other hand many companies such as Scott, Wilier, Giant, Trek etc actually cheat their customers as the bikes made for their pro teams are beefed up versions of their shop models - does anyone care or accuse them of cheating after all its like giving the bike steroids!


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

From the marketing perspective, I personally would not have put a doper on the cover of the catalog that represents my product. With that said, maybe the Italian marketing thinking is difference than ours..... 
I remember Michael Phelps lost a bunch of sponsorship due to his DUI arrest, Kobe Bryant lost a bunch when he was accused of raping......


----------

